# bhyvectl reboot host when reset/shutdown running VM



## TINC (Jun 3, 2016)

If I reset or shutdown running VM (after it is booting) via bhyvectl, host (HP DL360 G9) is rebooting. Host OS - FreeBSD 10.1 EFI, guest - Linux (Ubuntu Server 14.04, CentOS 6.7). Both have pass-through devices.
And one more question - can I can connect to VM terminal via host?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2016)

I highly recommend using a tool like sysutils/vm-bhyve to manage bhyve. The tool uses nmdm(4) and you can simply attach to a guest's console with `vm console`. It can all be set up by hand but it's so much easier using vm(8).

Don't know why the host reboots though, bhyve is still very much a work-in-progress so you might have run into a bug. Does it panic(9)? Or does it simply reboot?


----------



## TINC (Jun 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Does it panic(9)? Or does it simply reboot?


In /var/log/messages have not info about paniuc.


SirDice said:


> sysutils/vm-bhyve


Thank you, I try it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2016)

Try to report the issue on the mailing list or open a PR for it. There aren't a lot of developers on the board but you can reach all of them through the mailing lists.


----------

